
Electric cars and the coal that runs them - akg_67
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/electric-cars-and-the-coal-that-runs-them/2015/11/23/74869240-734b-11e5-ba14-318f8e87a2fc_story.html
======
transfire
Well damn, I guess it's back to horse shit streets then. On the other hand
maybe we should stop making the perfect the enemy of the good.

